# Favourite type of site?



## james.s (Apr 25, 2009)

I've been wondering, what are your favourite types of site, do you like a specific "genre" of Urbex, or a bit of everything, like me?
Select more than one option if you wish, but if you have loads, I suggest you select "everything"

Your votes are welcomed


----------



## johno23 (Apr 25, 2009)

Not in any particular order,my faves are tunnels,culverts,cellars and hidden behind the scenes type of areas closely followed by old theatres and cinemas.I have done quite a few of these and they never fail to intrigue me with their history and atmosphere.


----------



## Keep out! (Apr 25, 2009)

Mine is defo an abandoned house and as wrecked as possible, collapsed floors and missing roofs are my favourites.

I also like a factory where it's a bit of a guessing game as to what was being manufactured at the time of operations.


----------



## james.s (Apr 25, 2009)

Keep out! said:


> I also like a factory where it's a bit of a guessing game as to what was being manufactured at the time of operations.



You'll like the place in Ripley then


----------



## thompski (Apr 25, 2009)

My main port of call is industry, as well as rooftops and drains. I enjoy industry as my family has strong connections in Derby's manufacturing industries and was always fascinated by the huge factories my bus passed as a child. I find the machinery in such places very photogenic and memorable, something other types of places have failed to do as of late.

Rooftops I enjoy as I like taking photos at night, and also the challenges in accessing a rooftop at 3 in the morning without alerting half of Manchester. Drains I enjoy for the light painting and their "hidden world" feel. I enjoy visiting other places, but I find Asylum's and Military sites unexciting.


----------



## Static (Apr 25, 2009)

Hospitals and asylums are probably what interest me most, but anything Urbex makes me happy! Houses are always good too.


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hospitals & Asylums, and Industrial sites are the type of places I like to explore the most. Saying that i do like to explore a variety of other sites now and again too


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 25, 2009)

Mines, its an obsession And anything else underground. Not into surface stuff really except wartime relics. Hate hospitals and asylums.


----------



## shatters (Apr 25, 2009)

You forgot railways  , but anything military and stuff that's been unused for years, building that have recently become derelict don't nave any appeal.

Phil


----------



## james.s (Apr 25, 2009)

shatters said:


> You forgot railways  , but anything military and stuff that's been unused for years, building that have recently become derelict don't nave any appeal.
> 
> Phil



Terribly sorry, but now you have mentioned it other people will see, it can be in the miscellany category


----------



## Keep out! (Apr 25, 2009)

james.s said:


> You'll like the place in Ripley then



Yeah James. Hope the cam pics up some differrent angles too!


----------



## james.s (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh dear, seems we have Mr Coshh, the high visibility man in our midst...


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 26, 2009)

shatters said:


> ... building that have recently become derelict don't nave any appeal.



Me neither, especially if it's an office or a hospital...especially a hospital!!! Don't like them in real life, so don't like them barely derelict either! Do like the architecture of some of the asylums, but not morgues and stuff like that. 
Love the aesthetics and history of a building...churches and castles, etc...and love military, quarries and certain interesting industry.
Oh, and anything rural. 
And railways...and bridges...and odd remains that need some detective work to find out what they were.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 26, 2009)

I see what you're saying Foxy. But don't let's forget that although a place has only recently become derelict, unless you move fast, it quite often won't be there in a decayed state, as it's likely to become office blocks or houses before you know it. It might not be appealing on a personal level, but somebody somewhere may think otherwise. And in years to come, you'll be glad you made the decision.

To my regret, that's what happened to a place nearby. Gone forever, and replaced by timber framed monstrosities. 

But to make up for it, I've sorted access to somewhere else that WILL be flattened. Whilst it's still very much a semi live site, I need to document it before the bulldozers move in. Can't reveal it's location just yet as folks are still working there. But once it's gone, I'll report back. Maybe even get some before and after shots.


----------



## ricasso (Apr 26, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Me neither, especially if it's an office or a hospital...especially a hospital!!! Don't like them in real life, so don't like them barely derelict either! Do like the architecture of some of the asylums, but not morgues and stuff like that.
> Love the aesthetics and history of a building...churches and castles, etc...and love military, quarries and certain interesting industry.
> Oh, and anything rural.



Well put Foxy, my thoughts in a nutshell!


----------



## underitall (Apr 26, 2009)

I put Underground and Military, because thats the only type iv done so far, but would love to do Asylums, and leisure sites, but basically all really.


Interesting poll, should be a mandatory one!


----------



## smileysal (Apr 26, 2009)

I love most things, but I love underground rivers, don't like the sewers though, but the different types of build in underground culverts are awesome. Anything from brickwork to stone and concrete thrown in too. That's my favourite at the moment.

Also, love anything to do with either Military, or Railways, preferably derelict rail lines with parts of the track still in place, and other bits of railway stuff thrown in for good measure.

Like different industrial buildings, some huge like foundries etc, and some tiny one room industrial buildings, so many different types and sizes that I find fascinating.

Rural stuff, you find lots of interesting things that are still left in situ. Like finding an old farm or house or something off the beaten track, then when you wander in, finding old aga's, gorgeous fire surrounds and sometimes paperwork or books covered in cobwebs and dust. 

And holiday camps, (that's cos i worked on a couple so enjoy looking around those). Spent 20 years walking all around the old Butlin's camp at Filey, watching it getting more and more derelict as the years went on, always wish I'd had the foresight to take a camera with me to take pics of it slowly deteriorating.

Excellent thread. 

 Sal


----------



## lost (Apr 26, 2009)

I like some recently closed sites, as long as they have some some kit left behind. I think it's pretty amazing to be the only person (or few people) walking around an intact disused hospital, distillery, factory or whatever.


----------



## james.s (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool, there is a lot of variety here! I guess that's what makes the forum so interesting. Thanks guys, keep it coming!

 There are two H&S COSHH men however


----------



## smileysal (Apr 26, 2009)

If it's a place that localish to me, it doesn't matter if it's year's old, or a new place that's either closed donkey's years ago, or closed last week. I'm just documenting it as it's local, and most of the stuff around me has disappeared very quickly.  So have to keep my eyes open all the time around here. 

Further affield, it just depends on either what the architecture is like, or if it's railway stuff, i'm there whatever condition it's in. 

I guess it all depends on what exactly it is you're exploring at the end of the day.


----------



## shatters (Apr 26, 2009)

smileysal said:


> If it's a place that localish to me, it doesn't matter



You hit on a very good point there Sal. I wont travel half way across the country to visit a site, it has to be of some local historical value.

Phil


----------



## james.s (Apr 26, 2009)

Me too, I suppose, there is a lot of stuff near me. I would love to do some of the further afield site, but I am only 16, so that would be difficult. Battersea is a must, however, so was Cane Hill, but that is not possible now for obvious reasons.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 26, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> ...don't let's forget that although a place has only recently become derelict, unless you move fast, it quite often won't be there in a decayed state, as it's likely to become office blocks or houses before you know it...



Yes, that's true.  If I come across anything explorable then I do explore it, whether it's personally interesting or not...in fact just the act of exploring it often makes it interesting, I've found. I guess what I'm saying, is that I wouldn't go inordinately out of my way to explore something like that and neither do they have the same appeal as other things on the forum.


----------



## ricasso (Apr 26, 2009)

At the risk of sounding a tad wierd, does anyone else think that the smell of a place can be relevant in your favourite sites ?
for example,for me the smell of an old farm tractor shed or workshop that retains that mix of diesel,oil,and general dust and crap, that always puts a smile on my face, also the damp mouldy smell we all know and love
to be found in many an old house etc.
cant imagine what you drainers enjoy though !


----------



## james.s (Apr 26, 2009)

ricasso said:


> At the risk of sounding a tad wierd, does anyone else think that the smell of a place can be relevant in your favourite sites ?
> for example,for me the smell of an old farm tractor shed or workshop that retains that mix of diesel,oil,and general dust and crap, that always puts a smile on my face, also the damp mouldy smell we all know and love
> to be found in many an old house etc.
> cant imagine what you drainers enjoy though !



I am also quite partial to the mouldy smell, and oil. I hate the smell of burnt out buildings though.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 26, 2009)

smileysal said:


> If it's a place that localish to me...



Agree with Phil there, that's a really good point, Sal. Local history's a big thing for me too. 



ricasso said:


> At the risk of sounding a tad wierd, does anyone else think that the smell of a place can be relevant in your favourite sites ?



Funny you should say that!  I was sitting here a minute ago and realised I could still smell the manure that we trudged through at RAF Culmhead yesterday. I will have to clean my boots at some point! 
Tis a good point.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 26, 2009)

ricasso said:


> At the risk of sounding a tad wierd, does anyone else think that the smell of a place can be relevant in your favourite sites ?
> for example,for me the smell of an old farm tractor shed or workshop that retains that mix of diesel,oil,and general dust and crap, that always puts a smile on my face, also the damp mouldy smell we all know and love
> to be found in many an old house etc.
> cant imagine what you drainers enjoy though !



Exactly mate! In mines there is a particular fragrance, wet mud mixed with stone dust and its a bit like when you open an antique book and sniff the pages, kinda foisty but pleasant. I love that. But then I love the perfume of silage on farms too


----------



## shatters (Apr 26, 2009)

Everywhere I go seems to smell of cow shit, or maybe it's just me 

Phil


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 26, 2009)

BigLoada said:


> ...In mines there is a particular fragrance, wet mud mixed with stone dust...



Ooooh, yes...the smell of underground limestone quarries. I love that smell.


----------



## thirtyfootscrew (Apr 26, 2009)

I guess I like all sorts but prefer the more unusual or sites that still have plenty of stuff left in them - the weirder the better. Out of the list I'd say my true favourites are Military, Industrial and then Hospitals. 



ricasso said:


> the smell of an old farm tractor shed or workshop that retains that mix of diesel,oil,and general dust and crap, that always puts a smile on my face



I totally get you on that one, I'm not keen on the general 'mouldy' smell but I love the grease/oil smell you get in industrial sites but I'm one of those people who likes the smell of petrol too.


----------



## Trudger (Apr 27, 2009)

My preference is residential because I'm always on the lookout for an investment property or a 'fixer-upper' ! but I also love industrial, WW2 stuff and rural.
I love the 'house in the middle of no-where' type of place.

T


----------



## escortmad79 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hospitals, factories & industrial, rural (farms & cottages), castles, churches, leisure locations (pubs, clubs, pleasure parks)


----------



## sheep21 (Apr 27, 2009)

Defence & Industry have been my main ports of call so far but I would love to visit some Hospitals, Hotels and maybe when im equipped for it a big drain


----------



## sheep21 (Apr 27, 2009)

oops double post


----------



## shatters (Apr 27, 2009)

The most inspiring things on here for me are Bigloads mines, but as I do all my exploring on my own they're out of the question, will just have to make do looking at his reports 

Phil


----------



## **Mudlark** (Apr 27, 2009)

I love the old industrial stuff.
Vast open spaces with huge girders and concrete floors....... the bigger the better! yummy!
My favourite urbex moment was in the fab shed at Hawthorn Leslie, stotting a golf ball on the floor and listening to the silence between its echoing bounces. I love to feel tiny in spaces like that!
Being a tynesider i'm fascinated by the shipyards too and loving the research that goes with it. My great grandad worked on the Mauretania as a corker i have found out, simply through the research track i followed when researching Neptune Yard and Swan Hunters. I like the idea that i have a connection with these places. In fact, my signature was the motto that was above the gate at Neptunes.

I like to get a feel for a place so i try and reseach where i can. Old theatres and cinemas have an amazing if not sad atmosphere, hospitals and asylums are more for their environment rather than what goes with it. Still, i find decay beautiful and i love to see how nature creeps up on a place and slowly takes it back.

Recently vacated places are great for the paperwork (DAVE i'm blaming YOU for that one......)

And i'm fascinated by fire and the damage it does, what it touches and what it doesnt. The smell reminds me of my first explore as access was caused very kindly by the fire brigade only a few weeks earlier!

hummm, thats about it really, my reasons explained!


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't know where to start!

Smells - yes. Smells are great. Old oils and rubber mixed with dust and vegetation. Mmm...

I like pretty much everything and don't like the "Ninja" side of things. I have done it once - remember BigLoada? - and it saved our ars*s. 

Rust and greenery combined is my favourite combination. Finding relics from the past half buried in the ground is good too. It was only last Friday that I found a coal face workers boot. The toes were scraped away and the soles were scoured away by sharp rocks. Many folk would walk past something like that but it was a link to the past. That can be magical.

Research is good stuff too. Forget those brain-training games. Locating, researching and finally finding a site is fantastic. The "chase" can be exciting and challenging. It's the stuff that fires me up. 

What would I be doing if I didn't do what I do here? I'd hate to think.......


----------



## tigger2 (Apr 27, 2009)

Just about anything though mainly things that aren't too technical. Never been a big fan of sewers though I like to see other peoples photos of the brickwork etc.
Always try and scout out any military sites when I'm travelling and used to take in a lot of railway stuff...combine the two at ROF Risley (though very little is now visible of the phosphor-bronze railway lines and WBC would demolish the four remaining bunkers if they didn't need the cash for their expense accounts)


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 27, 2009)

shatters said:


> The most inspiring things on here for me are Bigloads mines, but as I do all my exploring on my own they're out of the question, will just have to make do looking at his reports
> 
> Phil



Thanks mate, thats nice of you. PM on its way to you


----------



## james.s (Apr 28, 2009)

I love underground stuff, having been down an old mine near me a few times. Nice to see what everyone likes, Keep it coming!


----------



## bunski (Apr 4, 2011)

My favourites holiday camps especially the ones I've been to when they were open, sadly not many left now
still want to see whats left at Harcourt Sands in the Isle of Wight, I will check it out as I'm over there soon 
Been following the thread - someone will probably say the evil empire have already taken residence on the site....


----------



## nelly (Apr 4, 2011)

Christ!!!

How far back did you have to go to find this one mate, its been dead for two years!!!

Lol, I like the thoroughness!!!


----------



## bunski (Apr 4, 2011)

nelly said:


> Christ!!!
> 
> How far back did you have to go to find this one mate, its been dead for two years!!!
> 
> Lol, I like the thoroughness!!!



so ? when does anything die?


----------



## Labb (Apr 5, 2011)

I like the old, derelict railway stations or an overgrown railway track.


----------



## mookster (Apr 5, 2011)

Big industrial stuff closely followed by asylums, with manor houses in third.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 5, 2011)

Time for it to shuffle off this mortal coil.


----------

